# Microchipping



## John Schafer (Jan 11, 2021)

Our 8 month old will be going in to get nurtured in a few weeks. We also decided to get her chipped as well. There is a debated currently going on that there is an annual cost associated with the chipping. Can anyone confirm this to be true? I found information that there is only a one time fee but found another that said there is an annual fee? Any help would be great.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

In the UK it is compulsory to microchip all dogs and it is just a one off fee although you do sometimes need to pay the registration company if you change your details.

I have always had my dogs chipped - along with always wearing an identity tag - anything which helps get them back to me quickly if they ever get lost.


----------



## John Schafer (Jan 11, 2021)

Agreed, thank you wry much for your info. Here in the US, not many are chipped and those who we talk to are 50-50 mix of for and against it. Much like anti-vaccines. Your pet, your business, I don’t judge. I want the peace of mind that if she dose get lose or taken she can be easily ID. Just trying to figure out if the chip comes with an annual free to access info once we have it. I will reach out to the Vet and find out.


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

John Schafer said:


> Agreed, thank you wry much for your info. Here in the US, not many are chipped and those who we talk to are 50-50 mix of for and against it. Much like anti-vaccines. Your pet, your business, I don’t judge. I want the peace of mind that if she dose get lose or taken she can be easily ID. Just trying to figure out if the chip comes with an annual free to access info once we have it. I will reach out to the Vet and find out.


We've been chipping our doggies here in Tennessee since 1992. A little extra insurance for our loved ones...🐩<-Lucy


----------

